# Nightmares in Red White and Blue



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some info on a new documentary about the American horror film:

_Gravitas Ventures has acquired the Video-on-Demand rights for Nightmares in Red White and Blue. Beginning on July 1, the documentary will be available across North America through Warner Bros. Digital Distribution.

Lorber Films has acquired all theatrical and DVD rights in the U.S. and Canada for Nightmares in Red, White an Blue. The company plans to release the documentary in additional film festivals, specialty theaters and college venues starting in July, prior to a DVD release on September 28._

http://nirwab.blogspot.com/


----------

